# Pest Control and Bird Safety



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm in an itchy situation at the moment. I live in an apartment and about 3 weeks ago I started waking up with these really itchy bites about once a week. My first thought was that it was the dreaded bed bug. Well the exterminator for the apartment complex came in yesterday and thoroughly checked out my unit. Good news, not bed bugs. Bad news, it is some kind of mite. My apartment will need to be treated with some kind of pesticide to get rid of them (I asked what kind and the manager will get back to me with that info). 

I already know my birds (and cats) will need to be out of the apartment during treatment. The exterminator said pets and people could return within the day. *I guess I'm wondering how soon you would bring your birds back in.*

I do have a place the birds can go. I already bring them to school with me where they have another huge cage all set up and ready to go. I always bring them home each night so it wouldn't be the most ideal to leave them there (they would be alone for a lot longer than they are used to) but at least they would be safe and out of harms way. 

So what do you guys think? How long would you wait before bringing them home? 

Oh and I don't have a say as to whether my unit gets treated or not. That's the manager's decision because it is what is best for the entire complex.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I would bring them back in after 3 days so the chemicals have soaked out  Just to be safe


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

O'd wait a couple day. I would also open all the windows to totally air out your apt.


----------



## norfendz (Oct 11, 2010)

hey. i had the same thing around a month ago and cos i have a lot of reptils they said they have to be out the house for at least a day but i left it 2 days just to be safe and guess what? the fles are back so im getting my house re sprayed tomoro lol the man said it was fine for my cockatiel and my gf's mice to be in the house during treatment aslong as they were off the ground and the rabbit went outside, so i had magic(my cockatiel) on top of the wardrobe in the spare room and it was fine


----------

